# Winter Wonderland.



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Today was an epic adventure to say the least! Arrived at electric lake at 7am with the temperature of 6 below. I had my quad but the access to the lake on a quad was far from possible. Plan B, strapped on the snow shoes and started the hike. I figured it couldn't be that bad, it's only a mile to the fishing spot...It kicked my ass! The snow was 4-5 feet deep and about a foot deep with snow shoes pulling a sled full of stuff I probably could have went with out. An hour later I finally arrived exhausted but excited to start fishing. I tried drilling the hole and realized that my auger blades were on upside down. First time I have used the hand auger in a long time cause I didn't want to pack in the power auger. When i was taking off the blades I cut my hand really good. It started gushing blood instantly. I was thankful to have the first aid kit that I have never used. I fixed the auger and drilled a couple holes. The ice was 8" thick north of the boat ramp. Finally got everything set up and started fishing around 10. The fishing was good and consistent all day, It never really slowed down. Due to the deep snow the access to the lake is very difficult so there hasn't been much pressure. The sun went over the mountain and it was time to head back to the truck. I figured it would be a lot easier going back but I was wrong again. The wind had blown the snow back into the trail I made to the lake hours earlier. About half way back to the truck I couldn't feel my toes anymore. Almost two hours later I was back to the truck with the temperature of 12 degrees. I would recommend snowmobiling to the lake. Every inch of my body hurts and I'm now realizing I can't do what I could do ten years ago. It was a great adventure but next time I'm taking the snowmobile!

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Utah ... ead#unread


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

That's some hardcore dedication! A snowshoe hike into an alpine lake would have sounded like fun before I read your story


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you think it would be easier to park on the sharp turn and lug everything down the hill?


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I originally thought about that. It would be shorter but I think it would be a lot harder to hike that way. There was some deep snow drifts covering up the original inlet into the lake. The water starts over by the boat ramp right now. That hill would be hell trying to hike back up in 3 feet of snow.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am bound and determined to ice fish EL this winter and I have all of next week off work, I have a buddy in fairview that has a sled so it looks like I need to ask for a favor. If his sled is running I will let you know and you can join us if you want.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Let me know. I will need to head up above Mt pleasant to pick up my sled at the cabin.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

It looks like we are going tomorrow and as of now my buddy with the sled is coming, if he bails out last second we would probably go to scofield. You should come, and one sled would be fine.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I appreciate the invite but have plans with the family tomorrow. Good luck to you guys and let me know how it goes.


----------

